# Best/Simple/Secure FTPD?

## teknik0s

I'm going to run.. well i already do... a webserver with my cable internet connection for me and well a few friends.. i'm just going to put some pictures and stuff on there.  I wish to know what the easiest FTPD is for me uploading files via my computer to it.. and sometimes perhaps i will be uploading from outside my local network.  Also.. is it a security issue to have my root for apache be on a seperate partition /backup and 1 local user "teknik0s" be the one who uploads files, etc.

----------

## ryan83vt

I'd use sftp - it works just as easy as ftp but is secure like ssh.

----------

## teknik0s

ok.. i have used this before and was considering using it.  But do i need a special client to transfer multiple files @ once?  I've had a good experience with it, but transfering more than one file.. i want a GUI ftp client.  Do you know one for windows (hate to ask but most of my work is done on it)

Jared   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

The best one i know for Windows is SecureFX (also for SFTP)

for Gentoo lftp might be what you want, at least it's capable of doing FTP-SSL transfers but remember:  FTP-SSL/TLS != SFTP !!

----------

## pluto

 *teknik0s wrote:*   

> I'm going to run.. well i already do... a webserver with my cable internet connection for me and well a few friends.. i'm just going to put some pictures and stuff on there.  I wish to know what the easiest FTPD is for me uploading files via my computer to it.. and sometimes perhaps i will be uploading from outside my local network.  Also.. is it a security issue to have my root for apache be on a seperate partition /backup and 1 local user "teknik0s" be the one who uploads files, etc.

 

you should try vsftpd.

----------

## enderst

for me it's pureftpd

----------

## jaska

enderst agreed with that. Pureftpd is very easy and simple to use.

----------

## teknik0s

yes i used it a longgggggggg time.. it was quite nice  :Smile: 

----------

## Sfynx

I use proftpd. Nothing wrong with that one  :Smile: 

----------

## teknik0s

oooo thats a hard one though.. i tried setting that up.. but i think it was very confusing or something.

----------

## fergus

if you are still loking for a windows sftp client.. there are some java ones floating around.  I think most of them are still early in development but they work for simple things.  just do a google search for 'sftp java client' and you should find something...

and there is always putty

* UPDATE *

go here http://sourceforge.net/projects/winscp/

--

fergusLast edited by fergus on Wed Sep 03, 2003 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thunder

I use proftpd but most safety server is server which doesn't exist  :Smile: 

----------

## teknik0s

cool thanks   :Cool: 

----------

## trafo

I was recently looking for an ftp daemon myself. First, i tried proftpd, but it was rather difficult to configure, patches didn't work and the documentation wasn't exactly finished either.

After promptly unmerging proftpd, i was looking for alternatives. At first, I wanted to install vsftpd, but the the website was awful and documentation lacking. They seem more focused on telling everyone how good they are, than developing the program. Didn't even emerge that one.

Then I found pure-ftpd. It was very easy to configure and set up. Managing virtual users is very well done. The manual (although in text format) is also quite clear. I'm very happy with it now.

----------

## zeky

 *trafo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Then I found pure-ftpd. It was very easy to configure and set up. Managing virtual users is very well done. The manual (although in text format) is also quite clear. I'm very happy with it now.

 

But, how secure is it? I'm using ProFTPd since day1, never tryed any other   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

 *z3ky wrote:*   

>  *trafo wrote:*   
> 
> Then I found pure-ftpd. It was very easy to configure and set up. Managing virtual users is very well done. The manual (although in text format) is also quite clear. I'm very happy with it now. 
> 
> But, how secure is it? I'm using ProFTPd since day1, never tryed any other  

 

no remote root holes found in all of the project's existance.

take that as you see fit.

----------

## y0n

 *Sfynx wrote:*   

> I use proftpd. Nothing wrong with that one 

 

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/alerts/id/154

----------

